# Croak Manor - Party Pictures



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have so enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures! I finally got my pictures from the party last year loaded - and wanted to share. Thanks to everyone for their wonderful ideas. Your advice, counsel and inspiration were invaluable and made it such a great success!! 

Below are a few of my favorites, let me know what you think or if you are interested the rest are on my profile http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/witchful-thinking.html along with some from Spookerstar's party as well.
Happy Haunting


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

great pictures!! thanks for sharing! i lol at the skelly reading in bed


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks great Witchful! I especially like the bats on the chandelier.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

It looks amazing!  I especially love the ravens, where did you get them because when I look for them they are REALLy expensive :/ 
It seems like an amazing party anyway, well done


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

did you buy the shower curtins that look like that or did ya'll just make it?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Danielj2705 - they can be expensive, especially the larger ones. I have tried to watch for sales over the years but the really nice ones did cost more. I only have 3 nice ones that I put closer to the guests, then I got about 5-6 more at about $3 each at Michaels and the rest were from a group buy on the forum from the Dollar Store. They are MUCH lower quality but still get the job done to fill in quantity wise and put them far enough away you don't know the difference.

Thank you as well moonwitchkitty - the curtain in the bathroom I purchased...you can find them for about $9.99 on the web a bunch of places and at that price it was cheaper to me to just buy it rather than bother with the mess. It is super light weight but with the white shower curtain liner behind it I think it did the job.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great stuff! I love the crows and twigs on top of the cabinets.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing. 

Good choice on the reading material!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the skellies. Great decorations. Thanks for sharing.


----------

